# Need help diagnosing



## Joe00max (Nov 1, 2018)

I recently bought a 2000 Maxima with the 3.0 V6 and did s valve cover gasket replacement, my vehicle now sounds out of time and won't start, it's throwing a p0335 cpk code but I've replaced crank sensors 3 times with no luck


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

You might have a loose harness connector or loose ground point; here's two pictures:


----------

